# Neurophyseta sp.



## Donde (Jan 9, 2022)

May be an undescribed species.


----------



## terry_g (Jan 9, 2022)

Amazing picture!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 10, 2022)

Beautiful shot.....


----------



## davholla (Jan 10, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 10, 2022)

Nice shot of a beautiful moth. Love the design on it's wings and the colors.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 10, 2022)

Wonderful shot! Interesting coloration.


----------



## slat (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------

